# Manning released by Colts



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/auto/09000d5d82770a25/Peyton-Thank-you-from-the-bottom-of-my-heart

I'm a Niners fan, but I've always admired Peyton. It's going to be weird seeing the man in another team's colors.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nameth for the Rams.
OJ with the Niners.
Montana in KC.
Rice in Raidah gear. 
Favre as a Jet/Viking. 
Dorsett as a Bronco.
Emmett as a Cardinal.
Manning as a .....9er? *******? Dolphin?

The list goes on.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You forgot Malone with the Lakers and Whitingham from BYU to Utah.


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty hard to start and retire for the same team now days. Too bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Malone with the Lakers! Great call. I didn't even think of hoops. In that category, how about:
Ewing as a Super Sonic?
Shaq as a Celtic?
Jordan as a Wizard.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Malone with the Lakers! Great call. I didn't even think of hoops. In that category, how about:
> Ewing as a Super Sonic?
> Shaq as a Celtic?
> Jordan as a Wizard.


How about:

Greg Ostertag as a Sacramento King!? :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Malone with the Lakers! Great call. I didn't even think of hoops. In that category, how about:
> ...


He meant real athletes


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

and John Elway swoops in and steals Manning. Gonna be an interesting season for the ponies.


----------

